# Updated location brantford coral show



## Stevesault

BRANTFORD CORAL SHOW is on February 21st. At 9 tollgate rd. brantford Ont. N3R 4z4The show starts At 12 and will run until 5. Come on out and meet some new people Get some awesome coral and have a blast ! Do you have frags you would like to sell but don't have a tables worth contact Steve Sault via call or text @ 226-920-3143 and for a small fee we will sell them for you. All you have to do is bag it up and list your price. This is our first show and due to our central location we expect a large turn out thanks and hope to see you all there. We will have vendors for all over Ontario!!!!!! Come check us out


----------



## Stevesault

*Moved?*

Why and where was this add moved to?


----------



## altcharacter

Since it's a advertisement for a commercial business or event it was placed with all the other business'

I'm not a mod anymore but that's why it was moved. 
Good luck with the frag swap


----------



## J_T

Gunna be a busy year from the looks of it. 

About an hours drive from the gta, not to bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesault

J_T said:


> Gunna be a busy year from the looks of it.
> 
> About an hours drive from the gta, not to bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if this show go's as planed I will keep having them every year


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Is there a website? Vendor information, cost for tables, etc?


----------



## Stevesault

aquatic_expressions said:


> Is there a website? Vendor information, cost for tables, etc?


Shoot me a text on the number above or send me an e mail at [email protected] and I will send you the link and vendor details
GTAA won't let me add my link at this point thanks


----------



## Stevesault

aquatic_expressions said:


> Is there a website? Vendor information, cost for tables, etc?


Shoot me a text on the number above or send me an e mail at [email protected] and I will send you the link and vendor details
GTAA won't let me add my link at this point thanks


----------



## fireangel

its looking like this event should be a good time! lots of vendors to come out and see! spread the word folks!


----------



## Stevesault

Ocean abyss joins the show


----------



## notclear

Do you have the vendor list now?


----------



## Stevesault

notclear said:


> Do you have the vendor list now?


Kraken reef 
Kraken cove
Bean bag frag
Frag box
JT custom acrylics 
Reef Aquatica 
Kaotic aquatics 
Reef hero 
Jerry trop fish room 
MAST 
Mad jelly coral
Ian SPS 
Riley frags
Ocean abyss
Frag cave


----------



## notclear

Great list! Ian SPS


----------



## Stevesault

notclear said:


> Great list! Ian SPS


Lol will make for a good show


----------



## J_T

Its a great central area. Not too far for the gtaa people to get there. Not too far for the london people to get too. Windsor... Well, their far from everything  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesault

Look at all the views this add is getting I wish I could post a link to the Facebook page but it won't let me


----------



## notclear

Is this the link that you want to post?

https://www.facebook.com/Brantfordcoralshow?fref=nf


----------



## Stevesault

notclear said:


> Is this the link that you want to post?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Brantfordcoralshow?fref=nf


Yes thank you can we get some like and shares people the event will be outstanding


----------



## notclear

Liked already. 

I know you are active on another forum, but can you provide gtaa members some information about you? Thanks.


----------



## Stevesault

Well my name is Steve Sault I'm from brantford and I'm a truck driver I have been in the hobby for 3 years or so at this point I have a 75 gal LPS reef I was looking to have a meet and greet for all reefers but it was far to large for my home so I rented a hall and thenthat turned into vendors and that turned into brantford first coral show at this point I work from 12 a.m to 12p.m and then a 45 min driver each way so that leaves me with 10 hours to see my son and wife plus plan the show and sleep sadly the sleep is paying the toll lol ( an that pretty much all I have to say about that) want anymore info from me just ask.


----------



## Stevesault

Stevesault said:


> Well my name is Steve Sault I'm from brantford and I'm a truck driver I have been in the hobby for 3 years or so at this point I have a 75 gal LPS reef I was looking to have a meet and greet for all reefers but it was far to large for my home so I rented a hall and thenthat turned into vendors and that turned into brantford first coral show at this point I work from 12 a.m to 12p.m and then a 45 min driver each way so that leaves me with 10 hours to see my son and wife plus plan the show and sleep sadly the sleep is paying the toll lol ( an that pretty much all I have to say about that) want anymore info from me just ask.


Sorry about the spelling people


----------



## notclear

Thanks for the info.


----------



## altcharacter

I'll be heading there so everyone bring their A game!!!


----------



## uniboob

Whoop whoop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesault

Got the banners done


----------



## Bullet

Great list of vendors !

Shaping up to be a great show !!


----------



## Stevesault

Working on raffle today I hope to have. List of prizes later today


----------



## notclear

Do you have a web site for the show other than the confusing Facebook page?


----------



## Stevesault

notclear said:


> Do you have a web site for the show other than the confusing Facebook page?


No sorry iv never made a web site before


----------



## uniboob

You don't need a website, just extra cost IMO. As long as people know about it and the facebook page is kept updated, I believe all will be good  

Tell your friends and family to come out everyone. Going to be a good day with lots of eye candy and deals to be had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter

Will there be beer?

This is usually important and coral gatherings


----------



## swissgaurd

instagram is free


----------



## Stevesault

uniboob said:


> You don't need a website, just extra cost IMO. As long as people know about it and the facebook page is kept updated, I believe all will be good
> 
> Tell your friends and family to come out everyone. Going to be a good day with lots of eye candy and deals to be had.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I looked into a web page are for 3 week cycle 
They want 150$ so I'll just keep with the Facebook page

VENDORS LIST 
Kraken reef
Kraken cove
Bean bag frag
Frag box
JT custom acrylics
Reef Aquatica
Kaotic aquatics
Reef hero
Jerry trop fish room 
MAST
Mad jelly coral
Ian SPS
Riley frags
Ocean abyss
Frag cave


----------



## Stevesault

altcharacter said:


> Will there be beer?
> 
> This is usually important and coral gatherings


Lol it's optional


----------



## Stevesault

swissgaurd said:


> instagram is free


Lol yes but i don't have it


----------



## notclear

Hmm, where is CC, AK, R2O...


----------



## Stevesault

notclear said:


> Hmm, where is CC, AK, R2O...


They don't have time do come out


----------



## Bullet

I've met with some of the exhibitors out that way and they are good quality sellers with interesting corals 
For all of you GTA-er's, it is well worth the time to head out that way


----------



## swissgaurd

you can post on instagram its free


----------



## TBemba

I have never been to one of these shows, will there be equipment/food/books there or will it be frags only?


----------



## Stevesault

TBemba said:


> I have never been to one of these shows, will there be equipment/food/books there or will it be frags only?


Food,dry goods,live stock,prizes


----------



## Stevesault

New venue is 9 tollgate rd brantford on n3r 4z4 everything is the same


----------



## ameekplec.

Please stop making multiple posts. They will continue to be deleted.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica

*ReefAquatica.com will be at the show*

ReefAquatica.com will be at the show, if anybody wanted to pickup an order, please feel free to let us know - [email protected]

​


----------



## Stevesault

ameekplec. said:


> Please stop making multiple posts. They will continue to be deleted.


Ok that's fine next time send me a pm would you


----------



## Stevesault

I really hope everyone that is comming see that the venue has changed I will have a sign at the old place just in case it's the least they can do for me after what they pulled


----------



## Stevesault

*Brantford coral show brantford coral show*

Two weeks people its coming fast!!!!!!


----------



## Stevesault

Bump bump bump


----------



## notclear

Any prizes list?


----------



## Stevesault

*Raffle list*

Kraken reef
Kraken cove-50$ card
Bean bag frag- frag pack
Frag box
JT custom acrylics- acrylic parts
Reef Aquatica
Kaotic aquatics
Reef hero- 75$ gift card
Jerry trop fish room 
MAST- PA system 
Mad jelly coral- 50$ card
Ian SPS- 50$ card
Riley frags- 50$ card
Ocean abyss-glass cleaner
Frag cave
Reef escape- 5 shirts 
Ticket price 
1-5$
3-10$


----------



## Stevesault

notclear said:


> Any prizes list?


List above


----------



## vaporize

Woo Hooo 

It is this Saturday [email protected]!!!!


----------



## J_T

Pushing this back up to the top where it belongs! 

Hope to see everyone there! Always a good day when spent with a 100 or more other enthusiasts


----------



## darkangel66n

Looking forward to it.


----------



## notclear

Hopefully not too much snow on that day!


----------



## simba

How the parking?


----------



## TBemba

simba said:


> How the parking?


It's okay, it's a legion and often used for wedding receptions. I would hazard a guess and say over 50 but under a 100 cars.


----------



## Stevesault

simba said:


> How the parking?


The reason I wanted this venue in the first place is because the large parking lot and it's right off the highway.


----------



## altcharacter

I forgot to ask, will there be beer?
Also if there is beer them I'm buying!!!


----------



## TBemba

altcharacter said:


> I forgot to ask, will there be beer?
> Also if there is beer them I'm buying!!!


I'm assuming the event will be up stairs. But down stairs is the legion and it has a bar. I have not been in there for many years so I'm unsure what their current setup is like. But in the passed it had alcohol and served regular bar hours.

I would assume they still do.

http://www.dunsdonbranch461.ca/


----------



## blunthead

if daves buying beer im in lol


----------



## Crayon

Hey, I want to make sure this is accurate. 

The coral show is this Saturday, Feb 21, correct?

9 tollgate rd. Brantford on. N3r 4z4, Correct?

And there is a Legion bar downstairs, correct?

And Alt is starting the party season off with the first beer order, correct?

If that's the case, I might have to make the drive..........


----------



## Stevesault

Crayon said:


> Hey, I want to make sure this is accurate.
> 
> The coral show is this Saturday, Feb 21, correct?
> 
> 9 tollgate rd. Brantford on. N3r 4z4, Correct?
> 
> And there is a Legion bar downstairs, correct?
> 
> And Alt is starting the party season off with the first beer order, correct?
> 
> If that's the case, I might have to make the drive..........


Everything is a yes BUT I will have to let you know about the bar hours


----------



## notclear

If you are into Chinese Canadian buffet, there is one called West Garden Buffet about 5 minutes drive. Under $10 for lunch!


----------



## Fragbox

I can't believe this is tomorrow I thought it was sunday!!


----------



## Jaysan

Fragbox said:


> I can't believe this is tomorrow I thought it was sunday!!


I thought it was sunday too 
I'm busy on saturday -_-


----------



## notclear

Lucky that you know now



Fragbox said:


> I can't believe this is tomorrow I thought it was sunday!!


----------



## fury165

notclear said:


> If you are into Chinese Canadian buffet, there is one called West Garden Buffet about 5 minutes drive. Under $10 for lunch!


For S&G I looked them up on facebook..



> the food made me full of exploded diarrhea and i was also molested by a waiter. Other then that, it is a good place.





> his place is crap, don't ever eat here.
> they smoke in the kitchen and cook without shirts on


ROLF


----------



## Bullet

Gee I can't make it tomorrow either 

Snow coming tomorrow for GTA - everybody drive safely please


----------



## Stevesault

Fragbox said:


> I can't believe this is tomorrow I thought it was sunday!!


Feb 21st. Guys it's been the same date for 6 weeks


----------



## Flazky

Kraken will not be able to make it to the show. So for everyone who contacted me to bring stuff, I want to apologize for not being able to attend. I will arrange for your dry goods to be shipped for free to your home, so please send me a PM.

Thanks
Makco


----------



## sig

" ...I was molested by a waiter. Other then that, it is a good place."

I like it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## darkangel66n

U and packing. Hope it is a good one.


----------



## altcharacter

I can't sleep for some reason!


----------



## Stevesault

altcharacter said:


> I can't sleep for some reason!


I was able to sneek in two hours due to the long arm on my wife lol but!!!!! Up and at it now


----------



## Bullet

Have a great show Steve !
Great organizing !!


----------



## Flexin5

It's 9am and I'm at sweetrides house....I never knew there was a 9am lol!


----------



## Themaddhatter

Hey, how's the show going? I was hoping to come by if my wife gets home in time. Is it still worth the drive from Guelph?


----------



## Reef_Aquatica

*~~ Thanks ~~*

Thank you Steve for organizing the show and we had a blast braving the snow going there.

Here are some pictures we have on the Reef Aquatica Facebook pages, please LIKE us and check it out.

https://www.facebook.com/reefaquatica

cheers ~


----------



## darkangel66n

Good show pity the weather screwed with attendance. From Oshawa this morning, 1 hour and forty minutes, home after the show, 3 hours and thirty minutes.


----------



## sweet ride

Steve thanks for organizing a great show! 

swissgaurd & Flexin5 thanks for the helping hand and the salesmanship!!!!


----------



## Jaysan

looks like I missed a good show


----------



## FragCave

Steve the show was a success having in consideration the weather, I was surprise to see that many people, thanks to Steve and all the people who came to support the show and all the vendors.. I came home with lots of beautiful frags 99 percent yellow
Thanks to Dave MR chicharon who helped so much I really appreciated that mijo.
The drive back it was painful..but thats Canada right..


----------



## simba

Can someone post some photo of the show


----------



## matti2uude

I wish we could've made it out yesterday.


----------



## J_T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T

Not sure what happened shot of the room. I did post it to the frag tanks forum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_T

http://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/02/21/32517d1626577eda5b35de78770bbcc8.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082

simba said:


> Can someone post some photo of the show





Reef_Aquatica said:


> Thank you Steve for organizing the show and we had a blast braving the snow going there.
> 
> Here are some pictures we have on the Reef Aquatica Facebook pages, please LIKE us and check it out.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/reefaquatica
> 
> cheers ~


He did post photos of the event 1 page back


----------



## simba

MIssed that Thanks


----------



## altcharacter

I'll post some pics when I get to my computer.

The show was really good for the weather. It was sad to see a few vendors didn't make it but we still had a great time. 

Sorry to everyone if I talked to much


----------



## loonie

If they want to hold the same show next year, I hope they will do it sometime in mid or end March due weather condition.


----------



## TBemba

I wish the saltwater people could work something out with the fresh water clubs and maybe combine the club auctions/shows with the frag people. 

I would also say the frag guys have to find a better alternative then turning out all the lights to display their frags. I am old and felt like I was back in the 80s dance club. Maybe a black box around their display tank with an open side facing the clients. I felt uncomfortable in a dark room with only lit up tanks. I totally understand the reasoning. But it made it hard to see all the other products on the table and it would have been a nightmare trying to navigate the room if it was packed.


----------



## notclear

That was the first time I attended a coral show with all the room lights off. Probably it was not intended but for other reasons.


----------



## davebradley

TBemba said:


> I wish the saltwater people could work something out with the fresh water clubs and maybe combine the club auctions/shows with the frag people.
> 
> I would also say the frag guys have to find a better alternative then turning out all the lights to display their frags. I am old and felt like I was back in the 80s dance club. Maybe a black box around their display tank with an open side facing the clients. I felt uncomfortable in a dark room with only lit up tanks. I totally understand the reasoning. But it made it hard to see all the other products on the table and it would have been a nightmare trying to navigate the room if it was packed.


Stop whining Tim! You're not that old!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fireangel

Thank you to everyone that braved the weather to come out! 
lets see some pictures of what folks got!


----------



## Stevesault

I want to thank everyone who came out to our first show the snow really put a damper on the event that's for sure but over all was a good time. Thanks to all the vendors for taking the time and staying positive. 



As for the lights out look the reason I had it like that is because of our layout one room with live tables on all sides the next show will be in September I will see what I can do for the old folks lol!!!


----------

